# Where can i get a thick collar or and harness ?!?!



## B I G G I E (Jun 11, 2009)

hey where can i get a thick collar or harness i want it to be nice like leather or some type of skin . i've been looking but no luck i live in los angeles so if you guys and girls can help me out here it would be great thanks a million!


also where can i get indestructible toys from?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i'm not sure about the toys,
but i get my collars/harnesses from one of these places:

Stillwater Kennel Supply
or
Tablerock Harness


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

i got my harness off ebay. they sell collar/harness/lead packages too. really nice, quailty made. up to you. ---shane


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

theres a previous member who makes awesome custom collars.


----------



## gh32 (Dec 22, 2007)

I use Stillwater collars.I like the seatbelt collars but he makes leather too.Great collars.


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

*I like Cochises collars, but they might be a little pricey. Do you want a collar for work, or just for show? *


----------



## Big Bubba (Aug 28, 2009)

I got mine from Stillwater kennels. Well made and a good price!!


----------



## B I G G I E (Jun 11, 2009)

BullyTheKid said:


> *I like Cochises collars, but they might be a little pricey. Do you want a collar for work, or just for show? *


perfect thats what im looking for a nice wide collar where can i get one like this? and are there other designs? what are my options ? and for work and show = )


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I really like the collars that you can find at Dog harness , Dog collar , Dog leash , Dog muzzle - Dog training equipment from Trusted Direct Source - Home

I have ordered from him in the past he was great to work with.


----------



## B I G G I E (Jun 11, 2009)

any other places people?


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

Collar Mania Custom Dog Collars - Custom Dog Collars

i have a custom one on order....they take a few weeks to get but from what i hear well worth the wait


----------



## 175dogo (Dec 12, 2009)

try rawdogleather.com they can make you any kind of collar you want custom i dont have experience with them but when my boy gets older i think im gonna try them


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Raw Dog Leather - Quality Gear for Rugged Dogs!

my favorite style is the name collars

http://www.rawdogleather.com/custom-gallery.html


----------

